# Lets see your splitters



## tdb (Oct 19, 2010)

Show your splitters , ok lets see them , heres mine

TEDMI.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## mga (Oct 19, 2010)

i'd rather see the home made ones.


----------



## doobie57z (Oct 19, 2010)

about a dozen full cords this year, so far


----------



## gandrimp (Oct 19, 2010)

Latest pic would have a kohler, instead of a tecumseh, and a 16 gpm 2 stage pump instead of a belt driven single stage. Ya it sure is ugly and heavy but at least it weighs alot and isnt pretty.


----------



## captndavie (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the same set up as doobie57z.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 19, 2010)

mga said:


> i'd rather see the home made ones.



Start a thread... 

Edit to add; just jokin with ya...


----------



## sunfish (Oct 19, 2010)

gandrimp, that is one super cool lookin splitter!


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 19, 2010)

gandrimp said:


> Ya it sure is ugly and heavy but at least it weighs alot and isnt pretty.



lmao!


----------



## Ductape (Oct 19, 2010)

gandrimp, how about some close-ups ?


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## shelbythedog (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is mine. It is absolutely home built and has been one of the best pieces of equipment my family has ever had. It was bought used, back in about 1986, then it wore a 5hp briggs, a different ram, and sat on a VW Bus front axle with the steering knuckles welded to keep the wheels straight. When the 5hp Briggs died it got an 8hp Briggs, when that died it got an 8hp Tecumseh. When it got a new ram we called Northern Tool and new brackets were fabbed to make it fit. Eventually one of the knuckle welds gave way, resulting in one wheel being toed in about 3". We got a Caravan rear axle and and slipped it underneath, thats also when it got painted red/black. I can't even begin to estimate the number of cord split with this splitter, but I do know most years it has handled a minimum of 8 cord and several years we split as many as 40 cord (2 semi loads) on it.


----------



## NRwooduser (Oct 19, 2010)

*Home made*


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 19, 2010)

These are the only pictures I have right now. I took them last year during the first few days of use. Poor lighting is from late winter and camera phone (sorry).

Behind JD 4600:





Split some older red oak rounds: 





The reinforced toe plate:


----------



## OhioGregg (Oct 19, 2010)

J&D Hydrolic Co. "Little Giant" 3pt. splitter. Bought it new in 1986.
















Gregg,


----------



## dahmower (Oct 19, 2010)

Man I never get tired of looking at homemade splitters!! I'll post some pics of mine when I can figure out how to get them off my phone


----------



## gpsman007 (Oct 19, 2010)

*My vote is for*

gandrimp's splitter it splits right into the bed of the truck um logsplitter bed

how long is that thing anyway?? 20' :yourock:


----------



## dahmower (Oct 19, 2010)

here are some pics before paint!!


----------



## cnice_37 (Oct 19, 2010)

*My dream splitter*


----------



## dahmower (Oct 19, 2010)

afteR I checked out everything else on her I noticed her shoes!!


----------



## fidiro (Oct 19, 2010)

Dream splitter

Do you have a slow motion video from start of swing to the split? I just want to see the travel of the ax as it hits the wood.

The pair of shoes are noticeable.

I just noticed there is only one shoe showing.


----------



## gandrimp (Oct 19, 2010)

Closeups












I'll put a tape on it but Im guessing 18'.


----------



## fidiro (Oct 19, 2010)

Since no one posted one of these yet, here ya go. It used to split wood until it split itself on wood. No one has one like it, yet. 

I couldn't resist adding this here, but this is the 27 ton Troy Bilt that some of you may not know about.

I love that 35 ton Huskee. What is the step below that one, is it the 22 ton?


----------



## Jredsjeep (Oct 19, 2010)

dahmower said:


> afteR I checked out everything else on her I noticed her shoes!!



still cant find the shoes..............


----------



## mlkdvm (Oct 19, 2010)

Homemade. Barnes 28 GPM, Prince 5" x 30", auto-cycle, B&S 16 hp electric start. I'm planning on changing the wedge to a hydraulic 4-way.


----------



## jcappe (Oct 19, 2010)

cnice_37 said:


>



:agree2:


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 19, 2010)

cnice_37 said:


>



=====

Wish I could still run one of them


----------



## jcappe (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, my real splitter. Troy bilt 27 ton used for 3 years and haven't had a single issue with it. Edit: I did put a work table style log catcher on the one side of the beam so I didn't have to keep picking splits up off the ground to resplit.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

*Not thinking I could afford one...*



WidowMaker said:


> =====
> 
> Wish I could still run one of them



Guessing this splitter would end up costing me at least 1/2 of a house... kind of thinking it would be more fun to work on than my 22 ton Husky but there again me thinking...


----------



## Junkfxr (Oct 19, 2010)

Not finished yet, still waiting on the cylinders for the wedge adjust and log lift then for tables. 5 x 30 cylinder, 22gpm pump, autocycle valve, 12 x 12 W beam, all on spring suspension. Maybe some paint next year.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 19, 2010)

fidiro said:


> Since no one posted one of these yet, here ya go. It used to split wood until it split itself on wood. No one has one like it, yet.
> 
> I couldn't resist adding this here, but this is the 27 ton Troy Bilt that some of you may not know about.
> 
> I love that 35 ton Huskee. What is the step below that one, is it the 22 ton?



Wow! That certainly is a one-of-a-kind splitter. 

Right now I only see 35-, 28-, and 22-ton Huskee models at TSC. I think there was a 27-ton model a while ago. SpeeCo (makers of Huskee) also has many different 25-ton models with various components, and there's even one with a 12 second cycle time. I've also seen seen the SpeeCo 35-ton rebadged as a Bad Boy model (with diamond plate wheel guards and log catcher).


----------



## jhoff310 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is my splitter. I am borrowing it from my dad. I might as well say I have inherited it from my dad. I call it the *BIG UGLY *by DADDYBUILT. My dad built this over 30 years ago. He added the overhead boom about 15 years ago to move heavy stuff, NOT WOOD  . It is powered by a single cylinder Wisconsin motor that runs like a top. Over the past 30 years I bet it has split over 200+ cords of wood.

Jeff


----------



## fidiro (Oct 19, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Wow! That certainly is a one-of-a-kind splitter.
> 
> Right now I only see 35-, 28-, and 22-ton Huskee models at TSC. I think there was a 27-ton model a while ago. SpeeCo (makers of Huskee) also has many different 25-ton models with various components, and there's even one with a 12 second cycle time. I've also seen seen the SpeeCo 35-ton rebadged as a Bad Boy model (with diamond plate wheel guards and log catcher).



Thanks for bringing out my pics, I haven't posted on this site enough to figure out how to get the pics to show with the post instead of just the links for the pics.

I'm going to keep my eye out for one of those models in the 20's ton ratings through this winter if I can't get that TB cylinder welded. It seems Speeco/Huskee may have had issues but they took care of their customers to keep their reputation clean.

When I purchased my 27 ton I didn't do any research on it, I just got excited when I saw the honda engine and was sold. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## 100 Watt (Oct 19, 2010)

This is my home grown splitter. We refer to it as black beauty. I accuired it from a farmer who left it out in the woods for 6 oor 7 years uncovered. The motor was locked up but everything else appeared to be ok. I purchased a broken pressure washer off craigs list for $50. This provided a 5hp Honda. I bolted it up to the existing single stage chain drive pump. Terribly slow, so I picked up an 11 gpm 2 stage pump from TSC. The splitter works great. With @ $250 invested I couldn't ask for more. 

The only things lacking are an auto detent vave and a table.View attachment 154668


View attachment 154670


View attachment 154671


----------



## jasult (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's my homemade splitter!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrinbounce2:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvCZYTGV-DU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvCZYTGV-DU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 19, 2010)

here is my contraption.


----------



## buildmyown (Oct 19, 2010)

Not really mine kinda adopted it from a friends father last year. Early 1970's model, back when he had his fire wood operation he had two of these and was doing 100 cord or so a year. So this machine has 500+ cords on it id say, he had the business for about 10 years. Only minor things replaced and its on its 3rd motor now a 5hp honda still starts 1st pull.


----------



## iowa (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's mine. Built it last winter. It was a brand new Swisher 28 ton. I re-arranged it a bit!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 20, 2010)

My wife knocked out 50 cords with this. Great women!


http://www.plowhearth.com/product.asp?pcode=11490


----------



## iowa (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone else? Like to see what everyone has built!


----------



## gink595 (Oct 22, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvkKA_SvvC8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvkKA_SvvC8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## sunfish (Oct 22, 2010)

buildmyown said:


> Not really mine kinda adopted it from a friends father last year. Early 1970's model, back when he had his fire wood operation he had two of these and was doing 100 cord or so a year. So this machine has 500+ cords on it id say, he had the business for about 10 years. Only minor things replaced and its on its 3rd motor now a 5hp honda still starts 1st pull.



Wow! That's a ancient Super Split there. Cool...


----------



## captndavie (Oct 22, 2010)

gink,

What kind of valve is that? I would like to hear how you set that up to auto-return. I am getting all my ducks in a row so I can start a splitter build.


----------



## Patrick62 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Am I the only one?*

With a self propelled splitter?

A parade pix:
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c369/Patrick62/critter%20splitter/P7040006.jpg


----------



## captndavie (Oct 22, 2010)

There is another...built with a tractor rearend and can haul wood too! There are pics somewhere.


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 23, 2010)

Patrick62 said:


> With a self propelled splitter?
> 
> A parade pix:



Orange County Chopp..., er um, splitters. 

That's awesome!


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 23, 2010)

sunfish said:


> gandrimp, that is one super cool lookin splitter!



Yes it is - I agree. Look at the size of the beam on it. Really good set up with a lifting crane and the trailer to carry rounds.

Nosmo


----------



## AIM (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is mine. It's an over engineered gutless wonder but it's way better than swinging my back and brains out with a maul.





Actually it doesn't do bad but I think the valve is shot. I've been wanting to put one on that has the detent any ways.


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 23, 2010)

mga said:


> i'd rather see the home made ones.



Ask and ye shall recieve!!!!!!! Lol

17 H.P. Quiet series Kohler from my old Toro mower a long with the 5 gallon gas tank and 22 GPM Barns pump with a 5''x 24'' and 2 1/2 rod, cylinder. Steel was all scrap i had laying around + a little i picked up at the scrap yard. The only thing i wish i'd done differently was a 28 GPM pump but cycle times not that bad the way it is at 10 seconds. Pull 4 pins to slide the table's off and run the wedge out all the way and you can stand the beem up one handed.


----------



## Stihlcutter (Oct 23, 2010)

gandrimp said:


> Latest pic would have a kohler, instead of a tecumseh, and a 16 gpm 2 stage pump instead of a belt driven single stage. Ya it sure is ugly and heavy but at least it weighs alot and isnt pretty.



Thats freakin awesome. Homemade
-ac


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 23, 2010)

eric_271 said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve!!!!!!! Lol
> 
> 17 H.P. Quiet series Kohler from my old Toro mower a long with the 5 gallon gas tank and 22 GPM Barns pump with a 5''x 24'' and 2 1/2 rod, cylinder. Steel was all scrap i had laying around + a little i picked up at the scrap yard. The only thing i wish i'd done differently was a 28 GPM pump but cycle times not that bad the way it is at 10 seconds. Pull 4 pins to slide the table's off and run the wedge out all the way and you can stand the beem up one handed.



Sweet...I love the table, sure would make my splitting easier.


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's my set up...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 23, 2010)

Nothing special, but it gets the job done.


----------



## kjw58 (Oct 23, 2010)

*my log splitter*

here is a couple pictures of my old splitter with a new coat of paint and a new log lift installed.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Oct 23, 2010)

Whats holding the ram in ? pic 2


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Patrick62 (Oct 24, 2010)

kjw58 said:


> here is a couple pictures of my old splitter with a new coat of paint and a new log lift installed.



Overkill is a good thing once in awhile. I think the Wisconsin is really kewl 

The back of the ram is being held by clear unobtainium. A very special welding rod is required to attach it to the frame without disturbing the paint job. :jawdrop:


----------



## Suz (Oct 24, 2010)

*My first splitter.*

Talking about the neat Wisconsin engine on KJW58's splitter reminded me of the first splitter I built. This had a engine/transmission and pulley off an old combine and it would run the saw rig with power to spare.












After the kids moved away I didn't have anyone to help me with with the saw so I made a much smaller splitter. BTW, now I have fenders on the rig, and two more stabilizing jacks in the front, but no current picture.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 24, 2010)

Suz said:


> Talking about the neat Wisconsin engine on KJW58's splitter reminded me of the first splitter I built. This had a engine/transmission and pulley off an old combine and it would run the saw rig with power to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very impressive design and fabrication.... Certainly rep worthy.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 24, 2010)

kjw58 said:


> here is a couple pictures of my old splitter with a new coat of paint and a new log lift installed.




That is a awesome splitter. What motor is that on there. Give us some specs and more pics. I see this was your first post so WELCOME to AS, You sored big with putting Pics on your first post . WE are pic junkies around here.


Beefie


----------



## gink595 (Oct 24, 2010)

captndavie said:


> gink,
> 
> What kind of valve is that? I would like to hear how you set that up to auto-return. I am getting all my ducks in a row so I can start a splitter build.



Prince make the them, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370168184244


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been trying to upload a pic since this thread started, Finally, thanks to some forum members, I got it done. I built this splitter in 1986, I have replaced the main beam once. The old one was smaller and just plain wore out.


----------



## H-Ranch (Oct 24, 2010)

jerryw66 said:


> I've been trying to upload a pic since this thread started, Finally, thanks to some forum members, I got it done. I built this splitter in 1986, I have replaced the main beam once. The old one was smaller and just plain wore out.


 Does the wing help with downforce when you're running it at high speed?  I use a large bucket to keep the weather off mine but a roof like yours would be way cooler.


----------



## silverbullet (Oct 24, 2010)

Just installed the new engine this morning. haven't split with it yet but it runs great.

American 24 ton horizontal.


----------



## tdb (Oct 24, 2010)

*The top*

The top cover looks like a top off an Allis Chalmers roto bailer , looks good

TedMI


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 24, 2010)

tdb said:


> The top cover looks like a top off an Allis Chalmers roto bailer , looks good
> 
> TedMI



Yep, someone called it the rotosplitter years ago. It trails real nice too, it's an umbrella and a sprint car wing at the same time.


----------



## kjw58 (Oct 24, 2010)

*another splitter pic*

Here is another pic that shows the cylinder mount, it is bolted through the 1" plate with four bolts.
As far as specs go, I have no idea how many tons of force it will produce, and really don't care, I can tell you I have never had any problem splitting anything I have ever put on it in one stroke. It has a 4 cyl wisconsin engine and 2 stage vickers pump, the pump is huge, at least 3 times the pysical size of the pumps on most store bought splitters, gpm ? The cycle time is about 20 seconds, cylinder is 5".


----------



## sloth9669 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58787&d=1193000252


----------



## Alan Smith (Oct 24, 2010)

*splitter*

View attachment 155296
[ i made this for father-in-law 20 years ago


----------



## Alan Smith (Oct 24, 2010)

*splitter*




i made this for father-in-law 20 years ago


----------



## Strattz (Oct 25, 2010)

*The Beast...My splitter....Homemade...*

My splitter....Homemade...


----------



## Strattz (Oct 25, 2010)

*The Beast!!!!*

My homemade splitter...


----------



## Ambull (Oct 25, 2010)

Strattz said:


> My homemade splitter...



The PBR can was cracking me up. Serious splitter you got there!!


----------



## JAL (Oct 25, 2010)

Gone through about 40 cords of wood and still going.
And it has a snowblower engine with electric start.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1091379#post1091379


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 25, 2010)

Next time I need to split some nasty crotches, I'm going to give the ram some beer muscles, too. Awesome mod!



Strattz said:


> My homemade splitter...


----------



## Strattz (Oct 25, 2010)

*This splitter has dual stainless steel beer can holders as well...*



TreePointer said:


> Next time I need to split some nasty crotches, I'm going to give the ram some beer muscles, too. Awesome mod!




This splitter has dual stainless steel beer can holders... Check out my other pictures.....
I'm not sure yet how to post pictures directly....instead of links...anybody know how???

Thanks,
Strattz


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 25, 2010)

Strattz said:


> This splitter has dual stainless steel beer can holders... Check out my other pictures.....
> I'm not sure yet how to post pictures directly....instead of links...anybody know how???
> 
> Thanks,
> Strattz



Just figured that out a few days ago, I use imgur.com I just googled it, downloaded imgur and registered, it didn't take me too long to get it working. Step 1. find your pic and upload it. 2,choose message boards,3, size pic to large,4, copy and paste directly to the post that you want the pic to appear in. I never used this sites "manage attachments" Good Luck, I'm no computer wizard.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 25, 2010)

Heres the one I build last year. Lot more added to it now though. Made the push-plate double the height it is in the vid. Works great.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wCrwt-QGmw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Agrarian (Oct 25, 2010)

H-Ranch said:


> Does the wing help with downforce when you're running it at high speed?  I use a large bucket to keep the weather off mine but a roof like yours would be way cooler.



Looks like the roof off an old round baler! Way cool.


----------



## jcappe (Oct 25, 2010)

Strattz said:


> My homemade splitter...



The "Beast" is a good name for that splitter!  Only problem I see with it is the PBR can. Would look much better with a Busch Light for decoration.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 25, 2010)

Ha... miller, busch, coors, bud light... same piss, different container. 

Here's a short 15 sec video of my home built. The pics are on the build thread >>here<<.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2S8ZMhQ3Os

Ian


----------



## Ductape (Oct 25, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> Heres the one I build last year. Lot more added to it now though. Made the push-plate double the height it is in the vid. Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I swear you almost tripped on your sack carrying that round across the yard. :bang:


----------



## Strattz (Oct 25, 2010)

*Diet Beer??????*



jcappe said:


> The "Beast" is a good name for that splitter!  Only problem I see with it is the PBR can. Would look much better with a Busch Light for decoration.



You know I went out last night and drank a whole case of lite beer and never lost one pound........


----------



## nosoot (Oct 25, 2010)

*big green*

old pictures -the black iron fittings have been removed and no rags needed for small leaks.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the "old homemade splitter" in my sig. I don't know how old it is, but I'm guessing 30 yrs. No specs on tonnage or the size of the pump ether. It has old ford hubs w/13" 4 bolt rims. You could adjust the height of the splitter by pulling 2 pins on the axle and almost lay the splitter flat on the ground. My parents got it from one of their friends who had built it. It was parked in this spot from 1989 or 90 until I moved it last spring.










It was organally powered by a older 8 hp Briggs but it was replaced with a new 5 hp Briggs it has now in 1998 when the 8 hp kept delovping ingition issues. We stopped using it in 2000 and it sat unsed until last year when I pulled it out of the weeds. Started right up on the 3rd pull. Cleaned out the gas tank, changed oil, spark plug, hydrailc fluid/filter, regreased the wheel beariings and new (used) tires. The axle was taken off and renforced after some cracks appered in one of the pieces the hubs are attached to after it's first road trip in 20 yrs. (dad works at a metal fab shop, a big plus) Bracing was added between the wheels so now the splitter can't be lowered to the ground any more. 






Then this past Feb this happened attempting to split a forked piece out of recently decesed white elm:






The open top of the wedge allowed water and other debris to build up and it rusted out the wedge from the inside out. Plus the beam wasn't renforced around the wedge ether. So dad took the splitter in and rebuilt/strengthened the beam, wedge and the tonuge. And added saftey chains, 2" ball coupler, jack and a stablizer jack behind the wedge for the bigger pieces. 






May not be the fastest or prettiest, but it gets the job done. Showed some pictures to the fellow who built it recently and he's happy to still seeing it be used.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 25, 2010)

An Ossy made Super Axe splitter


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool pics. Here's mine a 31 ton MTD I bought new almost 15 yrs ago. Haven't found a piece it couldn't split yet but its had a hard life.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 26, 2010)

I picked up this Troy-Bilt 27 ton splitter at a reasonable price since it had been the "demo" model at Lowe's, sitting out partially in the weather. I had one issue with it, but it was fixed under warranty, and it's been flawless ever since. We found it was nice to pull the splitter with the ATV and then load it in the middle of the trailer and stack wood all around for the trip home.

I used to split all my heating wood with a maul, wedge, and sledgehammer. These hydraulic splitters sure are nice !!!

Kudos to all of you who built the homemade rigs. Some interesting engineering went on there


----------

